# Size related to Purpose



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

The size of mature Vizslas can vary greatly.

Are V's intended for hunting or Field Trials generally bred to be smaller than Show dogs?

Bruce


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

No all vizslas are bred as duality dogs and vary from 21 - 25 inches at the withers depending on sex. Some are naturally heavy or light boned but varying degrees of size should not matter when it comes , to covering ground , hills, water or the show ground.


----------

